
Apple and Taxes: What the New York Times Missed - nikunjk
http://allthingsd.com/20120430/apple-and-taxes-what-the-new-york-times-missed/?mod=tweet
======
jstalin
Good for Apple. They're doing what any rational person or company should do -
move business to where taxes are lowest. States like California and Illinois
are doing their best to drive out business (and jobs).

